

Show HN:  Small utility for iOS Batch Icon + Screenshot Generating - paintAcquaint
http://timnuwin.com/batchimage

======
paintAcquaint
I created this tool because I was tired of Resizing icons when publishing apps
to the iOS store. Also because I don't have an iPad or the latest iPhone the
screenshot generator handles that [despite it being distorted slightly].

